
How I learned to stop worrying and love the big $60B NASA rocket - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-big-nasa-rocket/
======
Analemma_
I'm been another SLS grumbler, but the "source" in the article and a couple of
the commenters on that page made a decent (if exasperating) point: if you
accept as a given that pork is going to happen (and if you're being clear-eyed
and realistic, you pretty much have to), the SLS is at least better than
bridges to nowhere or redundant military bases. It is going to fly, after all.

